# Duyuru > Gündem >  Tarihe geçen operasyon!

## bozok

*30 Karaşahin, karanlıkta harekat bölgesine 1400 komando 'attı'*


*BARKIN şIK Ankara* 
_Milliyet Gzt._
_05.03.2008_






Kuzey Irak'a yönelik harekatın şu ayrıntısı, Mehmetçiğin neleri başardığını çok iyi anlatıyor!


Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri (TSK), Kuzey Irak'ta gerçekleştirdiği son sınır ötesi kara operasyonu sırasında, müşterek harekat konsepti kapsamında, tarihinin en büyük uçarbirlik harekatını gerçekleştirdi. TSK, gece koşullarında, 1400 Türk askerini, PKK'nın kaçış yollarını tutmak üzere, Sikorsky Blackhawk (Karaşahin) tipi 30 helikopterle partiler halinde ileri harekat bölgesine attı. Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, "Ben bu kadar büyük bir birliğin gece koşullarında, o ortamda, kış şartlarında harekat yaptığına meslek hayatımda ilk defa şahit oldum" dedi.

Büyükanıt'ın, Güneş Operasyonu ile ilgili olarak yaptığı basın bilgilendirme toplantısındaki saptamaları, dikkatlerin harekatın detaylarına çevrilmesine neden oldu. Büyükanıt, operasyonun uçarbirlik harekatı konusunda şu saptamalarda bulundu:

"Helikopterlerle bir çok bölgede uçarbirlik harekatı gerçekleştirilmiştir. Gece şartlarında azami derecede kullanılmıştır helikopterlerimiz. Mesela alay seviyesinde bir birlik, harekat bölgesine gece koşullarında indirilmiştir. Ben bu kadar büyük bir birliğin, gece koşullarında, o ortamda, kış şartlarında harekat yaptığına meslek hayatımda ilk defa şahit oldum."

*3 sefer yaptılar*
Uçarbirlik harekatını, 2. Ordu Komutanlığı'na bağlı hava alayı gerçekleştirdi. Harekat sırasında nakliye helikopterlerini, taarruz helikopteri 'Cobra'lar korudu. Gece görüş sistemine sahip 30 adet S 70 tipi Blackhawk, partiler halinde 1400 kadar Türk askerini ileri harekat bölgesine attı. Her sortide 14 ila 16 arasında personel alabilen helikopterler, 3 komando taburunu 3 seferde operasyon bölgesinde görev yerlerine bıraktı. Sınır ötesi operasyonda kara havacılığının etkin bir biçimde kullanılması planlanan hedeflere ulaşılmasının süresini kısaltan bir unsur oldu. Cephe ilerisine helikopterlerle sevk edilerek PKK'nın kaçış yollarını tutan komandalar, baskın taarruzu ile hedefleri yok etti.

*Saygun onayladı*
İçinde uçarbirlik harekatı bulunan sınır ötesi operasyon planı, Türkiye'nin ilk taarruz helikopteri pilotu olan Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Orgeneral Ergin Saygun'un da onayından geçti. Saygun, 1974'te, üzerine roket ve makinalı tüfek takılarak Türkiye'nin ilk taarruz helikopteri haline getirilen UH-1'in pilotluğunu yaptı. Yıllarca helikopterlerle uçan Saygun, operasyon planını 'pilot' gözüyle de gözden geçirerek onayladı.

----------


## bozok

*268 sortide 272 hedefi vurduk* 







*Hav**a Kuvvetleri Komutanı Org. Babaoğlu PKK'ya düzenlenen hava operasyolarını anlattı*


Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Aydoğan Babaoğlu, önümüzdeki yıl Hava Kuvvetleri'nde 50. yılını dolduracak. Orgeneral Babaoğlu, Hava Lisesi ve Hava Harp Okulu yılları dışında 44 yıldır savaş pilotu.

Aydoğan Paşa, karargahında yaptığı sohbette, 15 yaşında girdiği Hava Kuvvetleri için, Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Fikret Bila'ya "Hava Kuvvetleri benim hayatım, öyle söyleyeyim" diye konuştu.


*Kıbrıs kahramanı*

Org. Babaoğlu, Hava Harp Okulu'nu bitirdiği 1964'ten bu yana mesleğin her aşamasından geçmiş bir komutan. 44 yıldır uçtuğu savaş uçaklarıyla her görevi yapmış.

Aydoğan Paşa, Kıbrıs kahramanlarından biri. 1974 Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı'nda üsteğmen rütbesiyle, F-104 tipi uçağıyla savaşa katılmış. 44 yıldır savaş pilotu olarak görev yaptığı Hava Kuvvetleri'nin bu sürede geçirdiği değişimin, güç, teknoloji ve yeteneğindeki gelişmelerin en yakın tanığı.


*Hava Kuvvetleri'nin yeri*

Türk Hava Kuvvetleri'nin teknoloji düzeyi, eğitimi, savaş gücü ve yeteneği bakımından dünyanın en iyilerinden biri olduğu biliniyor. Org. Babaoğlu, Fikret Bila ile sohbetinde Türk Hava Kuvvetleri'nin yerini şu ölçüyle belirliyor:

"Türk Hava Kuvvetleri?nin yerini dünya bilir. Sanıyorum şunu söylemem yeterli bir ölçü olur: Bugün dünyada hava kuvvetleri açısından önde olduğu varsayılan ülkeler de dahil olmak üzere çok sayıda ve çok değişik düzeylerde ülkeler, Hava Kuvvetlerimizde eğitim almak için başvuruyor. Bu eğitimleri veriyoruz. Ortak eğitim yapıyoruz. Dünyanın en iyilerinden biri olduğumuz biliniyor."


*İlk hava harekatı*

Org. Babaoğlu, 16 Aralık'ta gece koşullarında, havada ikmal yönteminin de kullanıldığı ilk hava harekatını anlattı. Türk Hava Kuvvetleri'nin havada ikmal ve gerçek mühimmatla tatbikatlarda kazandığı deneyim ve yeteneği, gerçek bir operasyonda kullandıklarını belirterek şu bilgileri verdi:

"Biz çok eski yıllardan beri görüş olanaklarıyla gece operasyonlarını tatbik deneyim ve yeteneğine sahiptik. Yeni teknolojik olanaklarla bu yetenek ve gücümüz daha da gelişti. 16 Aralık'ta başlattığımız hava operasyonlarını belli aralıklarla sürdürdük. Bu operasyonda Kandil'i, Zap ve Hakurk bölgelerini vurduk. Kandil, Genelkurmay Başkanımızın da belirttiği gibi daha çok eğitim ve lojistik amaçla kullanılan bir yer. Bu tesisleri yüzde 100 isabetle ilk hava operasyonunda tahrip ettik. Bu operasyona Diyarbakır, Malatya, Balıkesir ve Eskişehir'deki filolarımız iştirak etti."


*268 sorti, 272 hedef*

Aydoğan Paşa, 21 şubat'ta başlayıp 29 şubat'ta sona eren sınır ötesi Güneş harekatı boyunca da hava taarruzlarını sürdürdüklerini kaydettikten sonra, bu konudaki soruma şu yanıtı verdi:

"İlk hava harekatı ve kara harekatı boyunca uçaklarımız 268 sorti yaptılar. İlk hava harekatından sonra teröristler yerlerini değiştirdiler. Kara harekatı için yerlerini yeniden saptadık ve teyit ettik. Bu süreçte 60 hedef grubu içinde 272 hedef yüzde 100 isabetle vuruldu. Bu hedefler içinde mağaralar, uçaksavar mevzileri, mühimmat ve silah depoları, köprüler, kaçış yolları ve geçitleri, haberleşme tesisleri ve barınaklar vardı. F-16 ve modernize edilmiş F-4 filolarımızdan oluşan 50 uçak operasyonlara katıldı. Hava taarruzlarında lazer güdümlü bombalar kullandık. Teröristlerin kullandığı mağaraları ağızlarından tam isabetle vurduk. Keza 1 metre eninde dar yaya köprüleri ile 4x4 metre ebadındaki küçük hedefler dahi tam isabetle vurulmuştur. Teröristlerin arkadan kaçmalarını önlemek için bu köprüler ve geçiş yolları pilotlarımız tarafından vuruldu ve kaçışları diğer önlemlerle birlikte büyük ölçüde engellendi."


*Pilotların yeteneği*

Org. Babaoğlu, yüzde 100 isabet sağlanmasında, kullanılan teknoloji kadar pilotların yeteneklerinin de belirleyici olduğunu şöyle ifade etti:

"Lazerle hedefler işaretlendikten sonra lazer güdümlü bombalar hedefi bulur. Ancak burada pilotun yeteneği de önemlidir. Tam isabet için pilotun en uygun yerde ve zamanda bombayı bırakması gerekir. Pilotlarımız her defasında en uygun zaman ve yerde bombaları bırakma başarısını gösterdiler ve böylece bütün hedefler vurulmuş oldu."


*Hava şemsiyesi*

Aydoğan Paşa, Güneş harekatı boyunca verilen hava desteğini ise şöyle anlattı: 

"Kara harekatı boyunca Diyarbakır, Malatya ve Merzifon'daki filolarımız hava desteği verdiler. Bu harekatta Zap, Avaşin ve Basyan bölgeleri havadan vuruldu. Harekata, Pars, Atmaca, Akıncı, Korsan adlarını taşıyan filolarımız katıldı. Kara harekatı boyunca, bir hava şemsiyesi de oluşturuldu. Hava savunma ve kurtarma uçakları ve helikopterleri, tanker uçakları havadaydı. Terör örgütünün elinde güdümlü füzeler olduğuna ilişkin iddialara karşı da gerekli önlemler alınmıştı."

(08.02.2008 / VATAN GZT.)

----------


## bozok

*Kavrayamayanlar için İlker Paşa izahları!* 


*14.04.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ORGENERAL Başbuğ’un KKTC’den yükselen sesindeki “Uyarıyı” hatırlayalım... “ürgütün başarı umutlarının ayakta kalmasına yardımcı olacak davranış ve sözler, terörle mücadelede yapılabilecek en büyük hatadır. Bedeli daha fazla kan dökülmesidir.”

Altı çizili bu “Uyarı”ya muhatap için öyle Avrupa Birliği’nin tiplerine kadar uzanmak şart değildir... şöyle bir “İçeri” bakılmasında da “Görülecek “ olanlar yok mu?!..

Mehmetçik eşkıya sürüsüne karşı gerekeni yapıyor hem de olağanüstü bir fedakarlık ve görev aşkı ile canını yok sayarak. Bu mücadelenin son örneği tüm dünyaya eşsiz bir “Kar harekatı” olarak verildi. Ordu nizamında, yıllardır üstlenen silahlı örgüt, o sırada neye uğradığını anlayamadan hesap verdi.

O “Harekatın” Türk Milleti’ne güven verecek ayrıntılarını,Mehmetçik’in en üst komutanından öğreniyoruz... Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Başbuğ evlatlarını gururla anlatıyor. “Birlikler 3000 metre yükseklikte, eksi 29 dereceye varan hava şartlarında sürekli eğitim yaptı... Personelin fiziki dayanıklılığının artırılması eğitimine de özel önem verilmiştir. Verilen bu eğitim sayesinde, personel 40 kilograma varan yükleriyle üstün hareket yeteneği kazanmış, yine bu eğitim sayesinde bazı birliklerimiz, operasyon boyunca yani 8 gün ve gece süresince toplam sadece 16-17 saat uyuma ve dinlenme ile görevlerini aksaksız ve mükemmel şekilde yerine getirebilmişlerdir. Bu eğitim sayesinde, birlikler bu zor operasyonu hiçbir idari zayiat vermeden tamamlayabildi. Aslında bu biraz da mucizedir...”

Orgeneral Başbuğ vurguluyor. “Başarıda elbette birliklerin sahip oldukları teçhizat ve kullanılan teknolojik imkanlar da önemli rol oynamıştır. Diğer temel faktörler ise; Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni, dünyanın en önde gelen ordularının başında yapan değerlerdir. Bunlar, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin üstün disipline sahip oluşu, en küçük rütbelisinden en büyüğüne kadar kendilerine verilen görevlere yürekten bağlı olmaları ve başarıdan başka hiçbir şeyi düşünmemeleri, komutanlarının üstün liderlik niteliklerine sahip olmasıdır.’’

Askeri harekatın “üç komando tugayı tarafından, büyük ölçüde gece süresince ve tamamen yaya olarak ve özel taktikler uygulanarak icra edildiğini’’ öğreniyoruz..

Bütün bu fedakarlıkların, canları namluların önüne atmanın karşılığında beklenen ise, özetle işte o Komutan’ın sözlerinde belirttikleridir. “ürgütün başarı umutlarının ayakta kalmasına yardımcı olacak davranış ve sözler, terörle mücadelede yapılabilecek en büyük hatadır. Bedeli daha fazla kan dökülmesidir”

Demek ki bu yapılmayacak..

Yani yapılmayacak olan TBMM mensubu bir takım kimliklerin, terör çetesi uzantısı olarak meydanlarda boy göstermesi. Başka?.. Sivil toplum kuruluşuyuz dümeniyle, eşkıya çetesinin ellerine tutuşturduğu tezlerin bir takım aydın akademisyen kimlikleri ile kamu oyuna sunulması. Dahası, gene bu “Elçi” tiplerin terör çetesinin tezlerini Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamına kadar çıkarak orada bulunan kişiye sunabilmesi. PKK çetesinin izdüşümünü taşıyanların üankaya’da boy göstermesi!.. 

Komutan çok doğru söylüyor “Devlet tarafından yürütülecek bu topyekün mücadelenin ana hedefi; örgüte ve destekleyicilerine terörle istedikleri hedeflere ulaşamayacaklarını göstererek, diğer bir deyişle onların başarı umutlarının yok edilmesidir” diyor.

*Türk Milleti Mehmetçik’e minnettardır..*

----------

